# Not mine but I wish it was



## Woodbee (Nov 20, 2009)

Several years ago I was finishing off a doctors basement and here are some pics of the finished project. I always wanted to build a good cellar. I had some ideas and just wanted to be able to run with them on someone elses dime. With a little talking, I conveinced the architect, and the designer to let me do it the way I wanted. The homeowners knew I would do a good job and the architect just wanted me to clue him in on what my ideas were. The basement had 10' cielings and this room had a concrete porch over the top of it for a tornado shelter. There is a matching room from where the pics are taken. It is finished off the same way for a tasteing room. The cellar is made to hold in excess of five thousand bottles. On the far end we made the long sloped shelves for them to show off the fancy expensive bottles in thier collection. In the end, the little arched niech holds an antique chrome and ebony lever type bottle opener. There is an air handling unit that moniters temp and humidity. All lighting is indirect from the coves above the racks. All of the racks and door are made of clearheart redwood. The domed ceiling is skipp trowled plaster with a three color paint and glaze finsh. The floors are of Chinese split slate. If you want one, put it on your Master card at a tune of about $25,000. And yes, I would be glad to come to your home and build one.

These pics were taken before I went digital. So these are pictures of pictures.
Hope you enjoy.
Brad


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 20, 2009)

Thats a lot of empty racks to fill. Looks nice!


----------



## Hillbilly Bill (Nov 28, 2009)

Woodbee... since you built the cellar, aren't you supposed to stock it for the good Doctor?
HB


----------



## Woodbee (Nov 29, 2009)

Yeah and I was suppose to put clothes in the closets, liquior in the bar and toilet paper in the toilets. Didn't happen. This guy spent over a half a million dollars in this basement and sold the place for a huge loss less than a year later.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 29, 2009)

Did you build it, Design it, or both?


----------



## Hillbilly Bill (Nov 29, 2009)

Woodbee said:


> Yeah and I was suppose to put clothes in the closets, liquior in the bar and toilet paper in the toilets. Didn't happen. This guy spent over a half a million dollars in this basement and sold the place for a huge loss less than a year later.



Man... what a shame... I hope someone is reaping the benefits of your labor. I know part of your heart and soul must be in that basement.
HB


----------



## Woodbee (Nov 29, 2009)

It was an existing home that had never had it's basement finished. It is about 3200sq'. We also put in a bar, game room, exercise room, office, home theater. dance room, sauna. two toilets. The one toilet has a walk in shower that the whole family could fit in. About 6' X 7' with hand held shower heads 2' above the floor. This was for bathing the dogs. On this project I had both an architect and a designer so my input was minimal. I did get to design the wine cellar, sauna and then some furniture and a few other details. It was a great winter job. We spent almost 6 months there.


----------



## Hillbilly Bill (Nov 29, 2009)

... and he sold the place? I am speechless.
HB


----------

